# "liquid" nutrition........



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Just heard my uncle has pancreatitis and will be on a liquid diet for a good week. (Suspect it is from too much alcohol.) How on earth does one survive 7 days on liquids alone? Yes that is my question!

I've searched the web and find many "soups" and "stocks" that sound good; but can one actually be nourished by these for a whole week?

If you were told to take in only "liquids" for a week, what would you cook for yourself?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You can live on water only for a week. I know folks who do an annual week long fast.

I would drink tomato juice and beef broth.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Smoothies, butter nut squash soup, really any pureed vegetable soups. Milk shakes for calories.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It also depends on the advice of the nutritionist. I would imagine that high carbohydrate beverages should be avoided.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Most pulp free fruit juices are also fine on a clear liquid diet. You can also eat jello to get the sweet tooth desert fix

To add to this, you should check if it needs to be a "_clear _liquid diet" or just a "liquid diet". They are different with the clear liquid being more restrictive.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Recommendation for pancreatitis recovery:





Healthfully


Find your way to better health.




healthfully.com


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

broth is a good option , but most often Ensure nutrition shakes is the thing given.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ensure isn’t clear, and I have a strong aversion to it.
Ingredients:
Water, Corn Maltodextrin, Sugar, Milk Protein Concentrate, Blend of Vegetable Oils (Canola, Corn), Soy Protein Isolate, Cocoa Powder (Processed with Alkali). Less than 0.5% of: VITAMINS & MINERALS (Potassium Citrate, Magnesium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Ascorbic Acid, Sodium Citrate, Calcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Potassium Hydroxide, Potassium Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, dl-Alpha-Tocopheryl Acetate, Zinc Sulfate, Niacinamide, Calcium Pantothenate, Magnesium Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Palmitate, Folic Acid, Potassium Iodide, Sodium Selenate, Sodium Molybdate, Phylloquinone, Biotin, Vitamin D3, Vitamin B12), Nonfat Milk, Cellulose Gel, Natural & Artificial Flavors, Salt, Cellulose Gum, Monoglycerides, Soy Lecithin, Carrageenan, and Sucralose.


----------



## exodus (Jun 18, 2012)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Ensure isn’t clear, and I have a strong aversion to it.
> Ingredients:
> Water, Corn Maltodextrin, Sugar, Milk Protein Concentrate, Blend of Vegetable Oils (Canola, Corn), Soy Protein Isolate, Cocoa Powder (Processed with Alkali). Less than 0.5% of: VITAMINS & MINERALS (Potassium Citrate, Magnesium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Ascorbic Acid, Sodium Citrate, Calcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Potassium Hydroxide, Potassium Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, dl-Alpha-Tocopheryl Acetate, Zinc Sulfate, Niacinamide, Calcium Pantothenate, Magnesium Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Palmitate, Folic Acid, Potassium Iodide, Sodium Selenate, Sodium Molybdate, Phylloquinone, Biotin, Vitamin D3, Vitamin B12), Nonfat Milk, Cellulose Gel, Natural & Artificial Flavors, Salt, Cellulose Gum, Monoglycerides, Soy Lecithin, Carrageenan, and Sucralose.


Yikes!!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have gone for days on water, and whole milk.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

Might try putting certain soups in a blender, and blend it until at least most of is liquid.then heat it.then pour it into a cheese cloth and strainer to filter out the solids.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I'm relaying all this information in hopes he will use it and get well....such a great uncle!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I had pancreatitis four years ago because of gallbladder issues. I was on ice chips and then water only for a few days and then clear liquids for almost a month until I could have surgery. i drank mostly chamomile tea. Most clear liquids still caused nausea and pain. I still have stomach issues four years later And have problems digesting many foods.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

The pancreas secretes the major enzymes that digest protein and fats. When the pancreas becomes inflammed, you want to rest it, so you avoid any food that contains protein or fat. That doesn't leave much.(The pancreas produces insulin too, but that is dumped directly into the blood, not down the blocked pancreatic duct.)

The liquid diet can include water and sugars, salts & vits, but nothing else. You won't starve to death in a week (and it may take more than a week to get better).


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yikes! Just heard from my aunt that she prepared him some veggie soup, took out the veggies so nothing left but the liquid; then added some chicken broth. She fed him a large cup of that twice already (within a 6-hr span) and stated he felt fine eating it. (Goodness isn't that full of fats and proteins?)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm trying to help yet realizing that, since they do not live on a farm or have a garden, they are getting the foods from the local groceries. To me this means they are probably eating pesticides and modified foods to some extent. So I really have no idea what to suggest to them except to find a local "farmers' market".


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I was on liquids only for a month. Bone broth with protein powder added in was my go to.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Broth is not full of protein and fat, if it is made correctly. It is full of flavor, but protein would be chunks and fats would float to the top.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

With broth my big concern would be getting too much sodium. Have your family look for the low sodium varieties.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I know "sodium" is in "canned" goods; but from what she is telling me she is using "fresh" veggies. The salt being used is "sea salt".

I started to suggest she boil down some pinto beans as I remember mother telling us kids how healthy it was. However, the "pinto" beans purchased in the grocery stores does not cook like it did when I was a child, i.e. the juice is just not thick and the beans have to be cooked for extra hours just to get them tender. (I stopped using these for my family years ago.) So I suggested "lentils" instead because I do know they cook well and make thick juice that might be healthy. Still lentils is a protein; and from what one of you said in here, proteins should be avoided; so what to suggest is the question ............

I did think of "white" potato (with onions) soup as I recall preparing this for my own family a few years back. It would cook down nicely and make a thick soup and the onions could be strained out. Even adding carrots and other veggies (after washing them well and peeling them) might be nutritious without over-taxing that pancreas. I also suggested "green" tea (made fresh from the leaves) as the net eludes to its being helpful.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mushroom broth is very good, but then someone has to eat all those pesky mushroom pieces.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Ensure isn’t clear, and I have a strong aversion to it.
> Ingredients:
> Water, Corn Maltodextrin, Sugar, Milk Protein Concentrate, Blend of Vegetable Oils (Canola, Corn), Soy Protein Isolate, Cocoa Powder (Processed with Alkali). Less than 0.5% of: VITAMINS & MINERALS (Potassium Citrate, Magnesium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Ascorbic Acid, Sodium Citrate, Calcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Potassium Hydroxide, Potassium Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, dl-Alpha-Tocopheryl Acetate, Zinc Sulfate, Niacinamide, Calcium Pantothenate, Magnesium Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Palmitate, Folic Acid, Potassium Iodide, Sodium Selenate, Sodium Molybdate, Phylloquinone, Biotin, Vitamin D3, Vitamin B12), Nonfat Milk, Cellulose Gel, Natural & Artificial Flavors, Salt, Cellulose Gum, Monoglycerides, Soy Lecithin, Carrageenan, and Sucralose.


That would kill me on the second bottle


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

home made broth made from chicken thighs is the way to go

here chicken leg quarters are 79 cents a pound i have seem them for as little as 49 cents a pound in big frozen bags , we get the fresh at 79 cents a pound cut the drum sticks off and use them for one meal then the thighs for another making soup or debone them for chickens enchilada or taco meat

3-4 thighs make a gallon or more of broth add your vegetables , ginger is nice addition also , not sure for your patients diet specifically what they can and can't have 

you can significantly reduce the sodium this way , and get good flavor as well as have chicken for your non liquid diet eaters


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes Pete, that is the way I've been making our own chicken broth only adding the "feet" as well; and of course we use home-grown chicken not those in the stores that have been processed for shelf life. I did mention this to her suggesting she find a farmer willing to sell her some free-range chickens for this purpose.

I have not tried putting ginger into the mix; but will next time to see what difference it makes.  [I like to keep home-made chicken broth in the freezer for winter teas!]

Just heard from my aunt and she tells me his pain has significantly diminished; so guessing what she is doing is working well.  She is trying so hard, i.e. just made him some baby lima bean soup. Said she cooked the beans, puréed them, returning skins and all back into the juice, added some puréed carrots as well with a sprinkling of sea salt, red pepper, black pepper & powdered garlic. It is so obvious she is trying to help him get thru this....so nice to know a couple works together like this.

Thank you all for your suggestions. I treasure each of you............


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My understanding was that it was supposed to be clear liquids. Pureed is not clear.

Maybe I am confused.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My understanding was that it was supposed to be clear liquids. Pureed is not clear.
> 
> Maybe I am confused.


Only a "liquid" diet was mentioned to me; so that is what I've been helping her with.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here is one of the websites I looked at.









Nutrition Advice & Recipes - National Pancreas Foundation


Nutrition Advice & Recipes This is a very important section for us at The National Pancreas Foundation. We recognize that quality of life is important for all of us but is certainly much more of a challenge for individuals and their loved ones trying to manage chronic illness. Our goal is to...




pancreasfoundation.org





“Sometimes it is best to rest the pancreas and limit your food intake. If you are experiencing a flare, your doctor may even recommend no food for a day or two. A diet of clear liquids can be followed when pain is severe. Clear liquids include apple, cranberry, and white grape juice, gelatin, and broth. The clear liquid diet, however, is not nutritionally complete and the diet should be advanced as soon as additional food is tolerated and according to the schedule given to you by your doctor.”


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

onion , ginger and garlic mince it small saute it a little then lay the chicken in and add water. 

the trick to fresh ginger is to peel it with a spoon edge then you can cut it length wise and lay the cuts flat on the board. then cut again length wise , then start rock chopping the cross cut.
the ginger gives it a more Asian taste , great with Asian noodles although I can't do noodles so I slice cabbage fine and have that with my broth and chicken

the french have MirePoix 2 parts onion 1 part carrot 1 part celery all diced small it is the traditional soup base , it really does add a depth of flavor you wouldn't expect.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

motdaugrnds said:


> Just heard my uncle has pancreatitis and will be on a liquid diet for a good week. (Suspect it is from too much alcohol.) How on earth does one survive 7 days on liquids alone? Yes that is my question!
> 
> I've searched the web and find many "soups" and "stocks" that sound good; but can one actually be nourished by these for a whole week?
> 
> If you were told to take in only "liquids" for a week, what would you cook for yourself?


I worked on ships for 10 years. Had a fall, broke my jaw in four places. My jaw was wired shut for 2.5 months. I "ate" liquid the whole time. Ensure was a biggie. After a while got creative and would use an immersion blender


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Just FYI, if using ginger to infuse flavor there is no need to peel it. The only reason people peel ginger is due to texture but if the ginger is either removed after cooking or is finely chopped or minced the peel is perfectly fine. If peeling is necessary the recommendation to use a spoon is spot on.


----------

